
The Fall of the House of Node (2016) - rhapsodic
https://medium.com/javascript-non-grata/the-fall-of-the-house-of-node-43697fd56a6
======
bradstewart
I disagree with pretty much all of this. Maybe Node isn't a great choice for
huge enterprise applications, but there's plenty of other software out there.
This part is particularly irritating:

 _The only reason people cite for using JS is that it saves them the effort of
learning another language. Wow, how lazy can you be?!_

I'm currently responsible for all of the software for a fairly dynamic
(WebSocket driven) web app, a Linux-based embedded system, and the backends
tying it all together. Being able to write it all in JavaScript has been a
massive time saver.

I know a handful of languages, but jumping from JavaScript to Ruby to Go every
day (even multiple times a day) just kills my productivity.

